# Last Saturday...1 pic.



## cjensen (Jun 11, 2007)

Went out last Saturday night to the local lake. Weather wise it was a perfect night but for some reason the bass bite was really sparse. We were fishing a cove at sundown when all around us fish were breaking the surface feeding on bugs I assume. Threw out a shallow running crank, on the first cast caught this guy. Decent little fish just shy of 3 lbs. We trolled closer to the bank and my buddy caught a 4 lb'r on a buzzbait. I was fishing a frog in the slop and had a huge blowup, felt the big tug, waited a second, set the hook, and like a rocket that frog came flying out of the water. That drives me crazy. Of course it felt like it was a big fish but who knows. I'll get her one of these days...promise.


----------



## Jim (Jun 11, 2007)

I hate frogs LOL! They do it to you all the time. Nice back drop, Looks like an awesome fishery!


----------



## cjensen (Jun 11, 2007)

One thing I've been doing to my frogs is bending the hooks up and out just a little bit to help with the hook-up. Most frog hooks seem to be bent into the frog body just a little too much. I know it helps with the weedlessness of the frog but Im willing to bet that when it gets bit that hook point sometimes goes right into the body of the frog instead of the lip of a fish.


----------

